# Looking for a recipe for powder dishwasher detergent



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have one that does NOT use Borax? I have heard many bad things cropping up about Borax, so I won't use it. But all the recipes I find have it in it. :-/ Help?


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

No recipe.

What's wrong with Borax?


----------



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/about_5412656_borax-dangers.html

http://www.naturemoms.com/dangers-of-borax.html

http://www.strobel.com/studies.htm

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002485.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/the-hazards-of-using-borax-a161104

To get you started.


----------



## Iggysbabysitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Sure it can be dangerous. If you breath deeply while sticking your head in the box. Or eat it. But then wouldn't vinegar come with the same cautions? Don't inhale it. Drinking it could cause some irritation. 
Take the proper precautions and it's safe enough to handle. Personally, I make my laundry powder with borax, and have never gotten any irritation from handling it or wearing the clothes cleaned by it.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Borax is no more dangerous than commercial laundry detergents. Just don't make a habit out of eating it as a dessert topping and you'll be ok.


----------



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

My question was not about the safety of Borax. My question was about a recipe that doesn't contain it. We choose not to use it (we have small children in the house, too, which doubles why we'd like to avoid it). If you don't have one, fine. But please don't try to tell me something is "safe" when I have researched that it may not be. Besides, this is why we are not going with commercial laundry detergents, either - because of the unsafe chemicals in them. If Borax is no more dangerous than those, then case closed.

Sorry to be a bit snippety, but nothing irks me more than getting unwanted advice. I'm sure that bothers most people.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Try Soap Nuts 

http://www.laundrytree.com/about-soapnuts.html


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Fels napthta, but any cleaner has its possible problems.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

From http://green-mom.blogspot.com/2009/04/homemade-cleaning-recipes.html

1/2 cup grated bar soap (I use castile, but any bar soap works)
1/2 cup washing soda
1 cup baking soda
1/4 cup citric acid

Mix and then grind to fine powder (or as close as you can get the soap to go) and use vinegar as a rinse agent.


----------

